#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-25
<LoKoMurdoK> felicidades Uruguay
<LoKoMurdoK> me alegra que quedaran campeones
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> LoKoMurdoK: gracias
<virusuy> magu42: uruguay nomaaaaaaaaaaa
<magu42> virusuy⟿ Uruguay nomá!!
<virusuy> que dice
<magu42> bien aqui llegando y webeando un poco , y vos?
<LoKoMurdoK> :O
<LoKoMurdoK> jajajajajaja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ vos que estás en el centro , no arrancaste?
<magu42> como andas LoKoMurdoK ?
<virusuy> magu42: nah... casita tranqui.. baño y a nerdear
<virusuy> ando probando KDE mas activamente... por ahroa todo de 10
<magu42> lo he probado varias veces y no me termina de agradar , no sé porqué
<virusuy> a mi no me agradaba
<virusuy> pero esta muy lindo la verdad
<magu42> es vistoso , pero algo duro para configurarlo a gusto
<virusuy> si, puede ser... 
<virusuy> a mi no se me ha complicado todavia
<magu42> usé 6 meses kubuntu 9.10 creo que fué y no me pude acostumbrar , volví a gnome
<magu42> o 9.04 no recuerdo
<LoKoMurdoK> entonces Uruguay sub-campeon
<LoKoMurdoK> ?
<magu42> ?????
<LoKoMurdoK> no?
<magu42> que canal de tv viste LoKoMurdoK ?
<magu42> o que campeonato?
<LoKoMurdoK> lo transmietieron en un canal de argentinos
<magu42> y porque dices subcampeon?
<LoKoMurdoK> eso fue lo que ellos dijeron al final
<virusuy> nah, campeon indiscutido
<LoKoMurdoK> si me equivoco corrijan por favor
<virusuy> :-P
<virusuy> LoKoMurdoK: uruguay gano, es campeon
<magu42> Uruguay campeon 2011 y por decima quinta vez
<virusuy> me fui a buscar a la doña al laburo... a la vuelta seguimos hablando jovenes
<LoKoMurdoK> dejen el relajo seriedad campeon o sub campeon
<magu42> dale virusuy 
<magu42> LoKoMurdoK⟿ si ganó la final es el campeón , no?
<virusuy> depende
<virusuy> si gano por 2 goles de diferencia si
<virusuy> :-p
<magu42> :-)
<LoKoMurdoK> ellos dicen que quedo 3 a 0 a favor de paraguay
<LoKoMurdoK> MENTIRA JODIENDO RELAX FELICIDADES
<LoKoMurdoK> GANAMOS
<magu42> jajajaja
<LoKoMurdoK> ya me querían kickear del canal
<LoKoMurdoK> jajajajajaja
<magu42> el dia que tengamos el gusto de conocerte LoKoMurdoK , serás seriamente castigado
<victortyau> felicidades charruas
<magu42> grax victortyau , como andas?
<LoKoMurdoK> jajajjajajaja
<victortyau> viendo que son grandes campeones
<magu42> te castigaremos con cervezas en abundancia
<victortyau> a comer asado en lenia
<victortyau> y mate dulce
<LoKoMurdoK> libertadcharrua debe estar empetrolado por la victoria
<LoKoMurdoK> o regalando la carne del local
<victortyau> bueno
<victortyau> espero que no lo despidan
<magu42> andará por las calles de su San Carlos natal , festejando
<victortyau> si claro
<LoKoMurdoK> :O
<victortyau> el lokomurdok es charrua nacido en panama
<magu42> victortyau⟿ el asado con leña , te llama la atención?
<LoKoMurdoK> como esta la gente en Uruguay magu42 
<LoKoMurdoK> el ambiente 
<LoKoMurdoK> como se vive
<LoKoMurdoK> ?
<magu42> como locos , todos en el centro festejando
<magu42> y en el centenario hay un festejo
<LoKoMurdoK> :o
<magu42> aqui el football es algo muy serio
<magu42> o futbol
<LoKoMurdoK> y cuando regresa la celeste los reciben
<LoKoMurdoK> magu42: pero a ustedes les va mejor el besiball
<magu42> deben estar llegando de BsAs en minutos y van directo al estadio centenario
<LoKoMurdoK> xD
<LoKoMurdoK> oa oa oa oa
<victortyau> panama no le da mucho apoyo al futbol
<LoKoMurdoK> magu42: 
<LoKoMurdoK> tu vas al centernario ahora
<magu42> LoKoMurdoK⟿ aqui de beisball ni idea
<magu42> no, vivo fuera de la ciudad , soy vago , y prefiero internet y los nerdos
<LoKoMurdoK> oo
<LoKoMurdoK> y conoces a alguien que vaya al centenario ahora
<LoKoMurdoK> tomenle una buena foto y me la mandan 
<LoKoMurdoK> para pasarsela a mi mamá
<magu42> seguro mañana te consigo alguna . tengo amigos que seguro andarán por allí
<LoKoMurdoK> okas 
<LoKoMurdoK> gracias 
<LoKoMurdoK> magu42: tienes gmail
<magu42> aqui están todos los canales pasando todo en directo , al que lo le interese el football , nada  jaja
<LoKoMurdoK> bazanluis20@gmail.com
<magu42> no tengo gmai LoKoMurdoK 
<LoKoMurdoK> ooo cadena nacional de futbol mas bien
<magu42> ya te guardo en  contactos
<magu42> casi cadena
<LoKoMurdoK> tiene algun link de algun canal de aya en vivo
<magu42> tengo uno pero debes registrar un cuenta , que es de adinet , el servicio oficial y estatal de comunicaciones
<magu42> adinettv , se cayó a pedazos , muchos entrando jeje
<LoKoMurdoK> :O
<magu42> http://www.tvporinternet.tv/uy/canal-4-uruguay  pero no me deja entrar desde liunx
<virusuy> que dice doctor magu
<virusuy> magu42: 
<magu42> como andas virusuy ?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-26
<virusuy> aca
<virusuy> en la vuelta
<virusuy> esperando que esssssssssssplote la lluvia
<virusuy> que se large la lluvia asi pido delivery y alguien se moja !
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> virusuy, Centos no tiene algo parecido al synaptic ?
<virusuy> yum
<virusuy> ah, algo grafico decis ?
<magu42> si , algo como es el synaptic , con yum no lo encuentra
<magu42> igual estoy en un liveDvd desde un pen , es para saber nomás 
<virusuy> pah, fijate si no tenes packagekit
<magu42> busco
<magu42> el tema es que aunque lo arranqué en gnome todos los nombres tienen K  y ando perdido  jeje
<virusuy> o sino como kpackage
<magu42> no está , nada parecido , talvez como es un live , no tiene que estar
<virusuy> y.... supongo que si
<virusuy> mira que la instalacion de centos ahora te da a elegir piiiiiiiiiiila de cosas para instalar
<virusuy> al momento de instalarlo
<magu42> si ya estube viendo algunos tutos
<magu42> yá encontré el rpm , ceno y a la vuelta lo instalo 
<virusuy> eso es
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo - www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3)
<virusuy> ahora si estoy con un Cliente nativo de KDE
<pcapeluto> buenas noches gente
<virusuy> buenas pcapeluto
<pcapeluto> Que desastre, con el día lindo que hubo hoy, ahora está lloviendo a cántaros, quiero el verano YA
<virusuy> salado
<virusuy> yo pedi delivery para que se mojase el señor que lo trae
<magu42> virusuy,  -1
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> que pasoooooooooooo
<virusuy> yo le doy trabajo al pais
<magu42> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> buenas buenas
<magu42> como andas PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> bien seco
<PabloRubianes> y mejor que el delivery de virusuy 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: como le va doctor
<PabloRubianes> perdi el concurso de picando tambien
<pcapeluto> el día que los delivery hagan paro el país sufrirá un descalabro social
<PabloRubianes> pero me gane un cubo rubik en la penca... no todo ta perdido
<pcapeluto> che. ya vi lo que mandaron de Canonical,el Banner y el mantel, son ENORMES
<magu42> queremos fotos !!!
<PabloRubianes> si algo che
<PabloRubianes> y cds
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> vamo arriba
<pcapeluto> ah... son todos para mi
<pcapeluto> Todas las noches instalo con un original diferente y lo tiro
<pcapeluto> total hay como 200
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<virusuy> bueno
<virusuy> tuve que salir a la calle y me empape
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> me siento mal por el señor del delivery que ya llego con todo en tiempo y forma
<pcapeluto> Ajo y Agua
<virusuy> jajjajaja
<virusuy> la taberna del diablo y sus chivitos: +1
<pcapeluto> Che... hoy vi un especial del análisis de MacOSX Lion y la verdad es que CADA VEZ SE PARECE MAS A UBUNTU
<magu42> quien a quien , that is the question
<pcapeluto> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/07/os-x-10-7-lion-a-fondo-fw-labs/
<PabloRubianes> si pero cada vez anda peor tambien
<PabloRubianes> hay pila de aplicaciones que no andan
<pcapeluto> El Encarta creo que no anda
<pcapeluto> jajajaja
<magu42> , y en cuanto a hardware, se requiere un procesador Intel de 64 bits –de Core 2 Duo para arriba–, 2 GB de RAM y 7 GB disponibles en el disco duro.￼
<magu42> livianito
<pcapeluto> Pero eso es un hardware normal para mac
<magu42> jeje   , seguro
<pcapeluto> Convengamos que Mac siempre se caracterizó por un Hardware bien rendidor, desde que tiene Intel la cosa no es tan así
<pcapeluto> pero es muy dificil encontrarse con un equipo de gama baja como los que estamos acostumbrados en los clones
<pcapeluto> Ellos son la elite
<pcapeluto> la creme de la creme
<pcapeluto> y hacen lo mismo que nosotros con Linux en un celeron
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJA
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: a donde nos vas a sacar a comer por la penca
<virusuy> una pasiva y me conformo
<PabloRubianes> jaja no gane plata
<PabloRubianes> me quede a 12 puntos de la guita
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: www.twitter.com/soyroot
<virusuy> mierda, no me cambia el nick
<invitado> hola , alguien me puede sacar una duda? es q tengo ubuntu 9.1 y me dice q ya no es soportado, como actualizo a la utlima version?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-27
<invitado> buenas!!
<invitado> tengo un problemon y la verdad no tengo ni la mas palida idea ayuda por favor
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-28
<virusuy> buenas noches colegas linuxeros!
<libertcharrua> hola virusuy 
<virusuy> como andas libertcharrua
<libertcharrua> toy viendo esto me c....o de risa http://www.youtube.com/user/FreaklancesLaSerie#p/u/2/UtGNS0gCA4I
<libertcharrua> bah el uno y dos 
<libertcharrua> ese lo empese recien
<libertcharrua> virusuy, que es de la vida de magu 42
<libertcharrua> raro noverlo por acá
<virusuy> es raro si
<virusuy> ni idea donde andarà
<libertcharrua> se habrá perdido entre tanto navegador web
<libertcharrua> tanto probar navegadores alguno naufragó
<virusuy> jjajaja
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: deja de poner que estas away
<virusuy> todos sabemos que estas mirando videos de ricky martin
<PabloRubianes> jajaja no no
<libertcharrua> zas
<libertcharrua> desbelado el secreto de PabloRubianes 
<libertcharrua> que indiscreto virusuy 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: es mas, estabas escuchando "la copa de la vida"
<virusuy> Mundial de Francia 998
<virusuy> 98*
<PabloRubianes> estoy con bad religion
<virusuy> ahh
<virusuy> vo, no tenes que entrar a las 9am mañana ?
<libertcharrua> virusuy: me hiciste acordar una cosa
<libertcharrua> de esta canción
<libertcharrua> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDIAaBLrKNM
<virusuy> magu42: aloha
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-29
<magu42> como andas virusuy ?  ,  habia salido :-)
<virusuy> magu42: todo bien ?
<magu42> bien che
<magu42> y vos?
<virusuy> aca, comiendo chocolate blanco
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> ha estado tranquilo es canal . parece?
<virusuy> salado
<magu42> virusuy⟿ estás en la lista de debian-uy?
<virusuy> si
<magu42> jeje se han tenzado 
<magu42> trenzado*
<magu42> mientras acá discutimos , en Venezuela http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/07/venezuela-congreso-nacional-de-software-libre-prepara-clausura-en-caracas/
<virusuy> trenzado con que ?
<virusuy> ojo, mucho laburo y no le doy much abola a los mails de la listas
<magu42> una discusión que empezarion Fernado da Rosa y Luciano Castagnet ,  pero veo que no lo leés mucho
<magu42> no importa
<virusuy> sobre que era la discución ?
<magu42> sobre una nota que le hicieron a Ismael y se le deslizó sin querer según dijo , de un vinculo de una fraccion politica con el software libre
<virusuy> uhhhhhh
<virusuy> ya lo voy la leer
<magu42> lo estoy buscando
<magu42> ya lo tengo
<virusuy> fue en la de debian ?
<magu42> ahhhhhh no
<magu42> que bol
<magu42> en la de flisol
<virusuy> ahh, no estoy ahih
<virusuy> pero pera que voy al mailman 
<virusuy> web
<virusuy> pah, ahi lo encontre, es largo, pero lo leo y hablamos
<magu42> te lo estaba mandando jeje 
<magu42> sos rapido
<magu42> la nota de brecha verdad?
 * magu42 cenando
<PabloRubianes> buenas buenas
<PabloRubianes> ando tratando de customizar mi .bashrc... alguien ya lo hizo?
<virusuy> En picandocodigo.net lo habian hecho
<PabloRubianes> me fijo
<PabloRubianes> quiero recortar la dire de donde estoy para que 
<PabloRubianes> en ves de /foo/bar/bum/Pablo tenga  /../bum/Pablo o algun otro recorte
<virusuy> magu42: cuando estes pingeame
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: pah, es buena esa.. pero dejame ver
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: es medio una tranza... pero seguro en inet alguien ya lo debe haber hecho
<PabloRubianes> estoy cargando un video de youtube
<PabloRubianes> si hay que toquetear el .bashrc del home
<PabloRubianes> buenisimo este programa!!
<PabloRubianes> http://www.figlet.org/
<virusuy> te podes instalar el paquete BANNER 
<virusuy> que ejecutas con "banner texto"
<virusuy> y te sale "texto" como un banner
<PabloRubianes> figlet hace lo mismo
<virusuy> banner viene en aix 
<virusuy> pahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<virusuy> mal yo.. camisetero
<PabloRubianes> uhhhhhhhhhh 
<PabloRubianes> te vendiste a la corporation
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<virusuy> che PabloRubianes tengo un video de la banda ensayando havanna affair
<virusuy> te lo paso
<virusuy> http://youtu.be/QM-jkRxU7P0
<magu42> virusuy
<magu42> PabloRubianes
<virusuy> magu42: que lindo quilombete!
<virusuy> motivo 1 por el cual no me gusta las comunidades de SL en general
<magu42> uhh  viste !!
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<virusuy> meten politica donde sesa
<virusuy> sea
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes>  magu42 
<magu42> si , pero algo hay que hacer virusuy 
<PabloRubianes> vos alguna vez editaste el .bashrc
<PabloRubianes> ?
<virusuy> magu42: si claro, por ejemplo, no organizar un sorete nada
<magu42> jajaja  no seas malvado!!!
<virusuy> vo pero
<virusuy> cuchame una cosita
<virusuy> el da rosa este... veterano
<virusuy> que ya vaya guardando plata para martinelli
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> como veterano!!!
<libertcharrua> como estas magu42 
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, y nadie canta?
<libertcharrua> extrañpado de no haberlo voisto por acá estos dias
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: no encontramos la voz todavia
<PabloRubianes> magu42, virusuy que paso???? quilombo?
<magu42> jeje he andado de farra nomás libertcharrua 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: quilombo entre castagnet y da rosa por una nota en el diario brecha
<virusuy> castagnet dijo que X fraccion politica era la unica que tenia decision en ayudar al SL
<libertcharrua> virusuy: que cuentas
<libertcharrua> me alegro magu42 
<virusuy> y da rosa salto con los tapones de frente
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ una discusión en la lista de flisol
<virusuy> clasica pajeria de viejos chotos
<virusuy> libertcharrua: que dice señor
<libertcharrua> aqui comiendo milanesas con pure
<PabloRubianes> lindo...
<PabloRubianes> no se metan :P
<magu42> por que ese baterista de camiseta roja me suena familiar!!
<virusuy> magu42: lindo pibe
<libertcharrua> que baterista?
<virusuy> libertcharrua: http://youtu.be/QM-jkRxU7P0
<libertcharrua> en que banada toca
<magu42> ahora lo vi bien!!  que haces ahi !! jejeje
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> no la tena esa de vos virusuy 
<magu42> tenia*
<virusuy> magu42: yo tampoco
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> el batero es virusuy ??
<virusuy> libertcharrua: se
<virusuy> magu42: es un pasatiempo, nada profesional ni mucho menos
<libertcharrua> muy buenbo
<magu42> y Ramones , salieron cortando grueso!!
<libertcharrua> pagaria una entrada para verlos en serio
<libertcharrua> tocan lindo
<femian> Hola a todos como estan, consulta, estoy usando el ubuntu 11.04 y estoy tratando de instalar el mame (emulador de maquinitas) para mi hijo pero no puedo, logre instalar el gxmame pero se me esta complicando con el tema delos rooms, alguien me puede ayudar ?, soy nuevo en ubuntu
<libertcharrua> yo que tu instalaba ele mulador de snes y de n64 los rooms andan fenómeno
<libertcharrua> zsnes creo es el de nintendo 64
<libertcharrua> ahora no recu8erdo y hasta esta en los repos si ni me equivboco
<femian> ya instale el de snes y anda de 10
<femian> vere si puedo con el de n64
<libertcharrua> zsnes lo instalas desde instalar quitar programas
<libertcharrua> a pera zsnes es de supernintendo?
<libertcharrua> yo emulaba juegos de n64 sin problemas
<femian> si
<libertcharrua> pero no me acuerdo el programa
<libertcharrua> jugaba al zelda
<libertcharrua> che virusuy al principio me parecio que era la trampa caida libre
<virusuy> libertcharrua: nada que ver xD
<libertcharrua> cierto jajaa
<libertcharrua> ahora que escucho caida libre
<libertcharrua> no se por que lo relacioné
<libertcharrua> mejor me cayo
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ lo suyo es el folklore    :-)
<libertcharrua> jajaj me gusta el rok
<libertcharrua> el folclore tambien
<libertcharrua> y la clasica
<libertcharrua> de todo menos cumbia
<magu42> uhhh acá todos medio metaleros , cuidado!!!
<magu42> cumbia -1
<libertcharrua> metal yeah
<libertcharrua> lordi
<libertcharrua> allellujah
<libertcharrua> alelujah*
<magu42> hasta ubuntulo12 es medio heavy 
<libertcharrua> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVECnAQZbFI
<magu42> mirá lo que escucha libertcharrua !!!  jejeje
<libertcharrua> tambien me gusta sabina
<magu42> a la M , escuchas de todo libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> ya lo dije magu42 
<libertcharrua> de todo menos cumbia
<magu42> sep
<libertcharrua> incluso alguna cosa tropical
<libertcharrua> onda pedro navaja
<magu42> bachata
<libertcharrua> confieso alguna bachata me gusta pero no me enloquece
<libertcharrua> ahora el rok y la musica clásica me transportan
<libertcharrua> el metal tambien
<libertcharrua> el metal en español mas
<libertcharrua> tipo ñu 
<libertcharrua> o mago de oz
<libertcharrua> rata blanca
<libertcharrua> y rok así estilo la trampa
<libertcharrua> trosky vengaran
<libertcharrua> aaaah 
<libertcharrua> jaja mejor me cayo
<libertcharrua> que cuentan gurises
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> jetrho thulll
<libertcharrua> jetro o como se escriba
<libertcharrua> ese lo debes conocer magu42 
<libertcharrua> a propósito tu le das al jazz creo
<magu42> claro . lo fui a ver al teatro de verano
<magu42> mas bien blues
<magu42> o el viejo rock progresivo
<magu42> jazz tambien , algo , y bossa nova
<femian> muchas gracias por todo saludos
<virusuy> Feliz dia administradores de sistemas !!!
<PabloRubianes> anda....
<PabloRubianes> por culpa de ustedes los programadores la pasamos mal
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> nas noches
<Naudy> ¡Feliz día del administrador de sistemas! http://bit.ly/nrp9g1
<emanuel> Hola
<emanuel> hay alguien?
<emanuel> Hola
<Guest94249> Hola
<antho> hay vida por aca?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-30
<PabloRubianes> buenas a todos
<magu42> como andas PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien llegando a casa
<PabloRubianes> y a ponerme a nerdear
<PabloRubianes> para variar
<magu42> jeje noviando 
<PabloRubianes> si jeje
<magu42> y despues nerdeo 
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> ayer al final pude ponerle un mensaje a la terminal cuando la prendo
<magu42> pahh . me perdí  ahi
<virusuy_> buenas noches
<magu42> que dice virusuy_ ?
<virusuy_> magu42: aca tomando piña colada
<magu42> jaja
 * magu42 toma té
<virusuy_> que tipo sano
<virusuy_> que lo tiro
<virusuy_> mañana voy a misa
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> en donde tocan?
<virusuy_> toca la gran trotsky vengaran
<magu42> ni ahi . lamentablemente
<virusuy_> trastienda
<PabloRubianes> misa == trotsky
<virusuy_> si
<magu42> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2011/07/ubuntu-one-alcanzo-el-millon-de.html
<PabloRubianes> iba a ver eso
<PabloRubianes> opa ya tengo los 5gb
<PabloRubianes> arriba U1
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> que te hagan un upgrade del 150 % no es para cualquiera
<magu42> acá en los comentarios se quejan que es solo para ubuntu , y no para todos las distros
<magu42> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/07/28/ubuntu-one-incrementa-el-espacio-gratuito-a-5-gb-y-alcanza-el-millon-de-usuarios/
<magu42> NAS NOCHES 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ping
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, pong
<virusuy> no se si viste el tweet
<virusuy> sobre bash para AIX
<PabloRubianes> no
<virusuy> anda y leelo
<virusuy> :-P
<virusuy> nah fuera de joda
<PabloRubianes> viste mi respuesta?
<virusuy> hay un cd que se llama "linux tools for aix"
<virusuy> que entre otras cosas trae BASH
<virusuy> jajajaj ahi lo lie
<virusuy> lei
<virusuy> *
<virusuy> hoy cerrè mi primer solicitu de cambio de relacionada con AIX
<virusuy> agrandar un filesystem en un server de BPS
<virusuy> me sentí orgulloso
<PabloRubianes> opa
<PabloRubianes> yo apague y prendi la aplicacion y edite un archivo en vi
<PabloRubianes> cre que nunca sufri tanto como con ese vi
<PabloRubianes> suerte que encontre una cheatsheet fabulosa que me salvo la visa
<PabloRubianes> vida
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<virusuy> vi es lo mas grande que hay
<virusuy> y mas en aix
<virusuy> que para que quede ams o menos amigable tenes que meter en KSH "set -o vi" 
<virusuy> pero encara mismo, despues que le agarras la mano
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui a dormir
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> terricola
<virusuy> salute
<eduardor> hola hay alguien?
<Triviox> buenas eduardor , por acá ando, revisando un poco la güev; todo bien?
<eduardor> ok
<eduardor> probando cibalita azul
<eduardor> actividad irc
<eduardor> necesito manos mas chicas
<eduardor> haaaarggg
<Triviox> jajaja, me paso lo mismo con un programa para android..
<Triviox> el chat pierde la gracia sin un teclado decente.
<Triviox> están buenas? al ipa todavía no han enviado ninguna..
<eduardor> y la azul es de lo mejorcito
<eduardor> no son las de goma
<eduardor> pero sugar aún me tiene loco
<Triviox> decían que cerca del 50% de las ceibalitas verdes estaban rotas :S. eso me dejó pensativo...
<Triviox> al final será que rinden ?
<eduardor> rompen todo porque no le exigen usarlas
<eduardor> si las tuvieran que usar, seria otra cosa, pero hay muchos maestros que no saben usarlas
<eduardor> analfabetos digitales
<Triviox> te aseguro que en secundaria el tema viene más complicado aún..
<eduardor> pero sugar es para niños, a los del liceo no podes
<Triviox> mi formación sobre el plan ceibal fue ver una ceibalita durante una clase de informatica, nada mas..
<eduardor> es demasiado infantil
<Triviox> ni siquiera se cual el el plan para el liceo.. para que se usaría..
<eduardor> las salas de informatica tienen ubuntu
<eduardor> pero nadie sabe la clave de admin, asi que nadie le puedeinstalar nada
<Triviox> una de la salas; la 9.04 si no mal recuerdo, 9.10 a lo máx
<Triviox> jajaja exacto
<eduardor> mi socio fuea una y las reinstaló todas de pesado
<Triviox> de actualizaciones ni que hablar, están 100% default salvo wine
<eduardor> lo curioso hay una aplic llamada zero conf o algo asi
<Triviox> si? para que sirve..?
<eduardor> que lasaplicaciones corren comousuario
<eduardor> asi no necesitas ser admin para instalar
<eduardor> muy similar al la xo
<eduardor> una sandbox
<Triviox> mirá que bueno; yo estuve a punto de romper el pass de root con un livecd para actualizarlas, pero la conex es demasiado lenta, demoraría horas..
<eduardor> un lugar limitado que no te deja romper nada
<Triviox> si, me han dicho sobre esas opciones, vos en g+ si no mal recuerdo jaja
<eduardor> puede ser
<eduardor> pero habría que pulirlo
<eduardor> porque lasaplic hay que re-empaquetarlas
<eduardor> se cuelgan en una web, y se instala con el url
<Triviox> ahí ya me complico, me sacan del sudo apt-get install y quedo en blanco..
<eduardor> pero la idea de 40 monos metiendo apt-get no es sana para el que las tendr
<eduardor> tendria que reinstalar todoslos dias
<eduardor> je
<Triviox> jaja, al menos generamos un punto laboral.-
<eduardor> jaja
<eduardor> el referente dela escuela tiene que tener la pass
<eduardor> pero un usurio debe poder instalar cosas
<eduardor> en su usuario
<eduardor> sin acceder a /etc o /usr/share
<Triviox> eso está bueno, de última se elimina el usuario y se re hace si se mando alguna metida de pata medio grande..
<eduardor> no es común pero existe la forma
<eduardor> ayer leía que hicieron un paquete nuevo de sandbox que revolucionaria las pruebas alfa
<Triviox> eduardor,  te dejo, voy a ver si encaro a comer algo antes de irme a laburar (maldito cierre, me tocó laburar un sáb de tarde..)
<eduardor> de todo, pero no recuerdo el nombre
<Triviox> tengo que probar eso del sanbox, es más práctico que andar instalando máq virtuales xa todo..
<eduardor> claro
<eduardor> nos vemos
<Triviox> nos vemos, ate logo.-
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como vamos?
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> mirando los simpsons
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, o.0
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy  volvi
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: hola
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, como vas?
<PabloRubianes> si yo volvi tambien 
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: bien por suerte... 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy no pude asistir a la reunion de hoy :S
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: yo no asisti tampoco... basicamente porque hace tiempo que no vengo usando Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, o.0
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: fedora, red hat, centos, AIX
<virusuy> PabloRubianes sabe de lo que hablo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pues la idea es participar por la comunidad no por el ios xD
<virusuy> pero si es una comunidad de entusiastas de Ubuntu , y no uso ubuntu muy a menudo
<virusuy> no veo mucho el sentido
<virusuy> si bien puedo colaborar en alguna otra area del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<virusuy> me parece que "ayudar al nuevo usuario" no seria lo mas indicado
<SergioMeneses> oks oks
<virusuy> justamente estoy aqui en ubuntu-uy por afinidad con los usuarios... y porque fui usaurio de ubuntu
<virusuy> pero hoy uso mucho mas otros OS
<SergioMeneses> pues virusuy la idea es participar y vincular gente al desarrollo
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, creo que no fue nadie a la reunion Marcos mando un mail
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si yo hable con el
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hablamos por el irc
<PabloRubianes> bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, me dijo q ahora va a trabajar con ubuntu-es-es
<PabloRubianes> que bueno... ubuntu-es-es no funciona creo
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> eso mismo pense
<SergioMeneses> y de paso si le podemos colaborar excelente por la parte de la documentacion oficial
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mira: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<PabloRubianes> si ya esta publicado hace bastante
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mira: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/149/detail/
<PabloRubianes> interesante
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, asi hay q registrar todo
<SergioMeneses> eso nos muestra mas ante el "mundo"
<SergioMeneses> aunque me parece mas un formalismo
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero no es demorado! cuando se sabe q hacer!... lo edite en 10 minutos todo
<PabloRubianes> la cuestion de eso es que en algun momento la gente llegue a la comunidad por ese sitio
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, +1
<PabloRubianes> las reuniones de consejo no se si hay que ponerlas
<PabloRubianes> solo las generales
<PabloRubianes> creo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no importa... no hay problema
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> la idea es ir posteando
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> ademas de reuniones generales.. tambien se pueden pasar las reuniones de los proyectos!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-31
<invitado> hola
<invitado> hay alguien?
<invitado> hellous?
<invitado> mmm
<magu42> hola invitado 
<invitado> hola magu
<invitado> hay vida en el chat!
<magu42> hoy está tranquilo, se vé que salieron 
<invitado> justo cuando tengo dudas
<invitado> soy nueva usando ubuntu
<invitado> ...
<magu42> talvez pueda ayudarte
<invitado> esta bien
<invitado> veras istale ubunto con el wubi
<invitado> y me gusto mucho, pero como hago para desacerme del windows?
<invitado> tengo qu fomatear todo y empezar de nuevo
<invitado> ??
<magu42> si , porque tienes instalado ubuntu dentro de windows
<magu42> y porque te quieres deshacer de windows?
<magu42> mejor un dualboot  , cada uno en una partición
<invitado> por que mi pc tiene 2 discos uno de 20 y otro de 140 (creo)
<invitado> y meti todo en el de 20
<invitado> soy una tarada no?
<magu42> y como lo quieres dejar?
<invitado> no sería mejor que estubiera ubuntu en el de mas capasidad?
<magu42> no necesariamente
<invitado> ok
<magu42> puedes ponerlo en el de 20 y dejar el otro para respaldo
<magu42> o
<invitado> entonces esta bien dejar los dos asi?
<magu42> windows y ubuntu en el de 140 y el el otro para respaldo
<magu42> los dos en 20 es medio poco
<invitado> si medio poco si le istalo muchos programillas no?
<libertcharrua> buenasnoches
<libertcharrua> como estas tu LoKoMurdoK 
<magu42> con el tiempo juntas mas o menos 10 gb
<magu42> hola libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> que dice magu42 
<magu42> aqui andamos y ud?
<invitado> buenas liber
<libertcharrua> yo bien gracias
<libertcharrua> como esta invitado 
<invitado> bien :)
<invitado> entonces magu me quedo los 2 SO
<magu42> si
<magu42> no dejes windows por el momento 
<magu42> ni por un buen tiempo , hasta que consideres que no lo necesitas o que realmete no lo usas
<invitado> bien
<invitado> si te cuento que al ubuntu lo conoci por la facultad
<magu42> en donde estudias invitado ?
<invitado> asi que para lo que mas uso la pc  esta cubierto
<invitado> el la facultad de quimica
<invitado> U de la R
<magu42> en medicina sé que usan ubuntu . no sabia que en quimica también
<magu42> invitado⟿ ya que estamos . porque no cambias ese nick por el tuyo habitual
<magu42> invitado no es nadie reconocible
<magu42>   /nick  tunickhabitual
<magu42> lo asusté  :-)
<libertcharrua> jjaa
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ está jugando Uruguay , por eso está tranquilo
<magu42> recién me entero
<magu42> la sub 20 con Portugal
<libertcharrua> jajjaa en mi trabajo no se habla de ot6ra cosa
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> no hay manera de que no te enteres
<libertcharrua> ciertamente
<libertcharrua> y de los lios de fort
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> y todo tinelli
<magu42> eso es peor!!!
<libertcharrua> y tomasito suler
<libertcharrua> y amigacho jajja
<magu42> ese no sé quien es
<libertcharrua> mejor para tu salud mental entonces
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> siq quieres buscalo en you tube pero no lo recomiendo
<magu42> solo miro tele un rato al acostarme y solo mis discoverys History y national
<libertcharrua> me han dicho que no me entero de nada que que hago en internet
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> yo les empèizo hablar de 
<magu42> nerdear no está en el vos populi
<libertcharrua> los organos vestigiales
<libertcharrua> y no me hablan mas por unr ato
<magu42> Uruguay 0 Portugal 0
<libertcharrua> termino?
<magu42> sip
<magu42> nas noches libertcharrua 
<merchus> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-22
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> こんばんわ
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<ratman> aqui llevandolo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo pensando en comprarme un bote
<CarlosNeyPastor> si sigue lloviendo asi 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-23
<ratman> jejeç
<paribanufreitas> hola a tods! tengo un problema. Mi netbook no reconoce mi bateria, o mejor dicho, la detecta pero pone (no presente) y no carga... si puede darme ayuda alguien...
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-24
<ratman> hola que gente
<ratman> ya vengo voy al comedor
<virusuy> como va la gente ?
<ratman> hola
<ratman> sque tal
<virusuy> aca, por alguna extraña razón hace unos dias me empezó a funcionar bastante mal los videos de flash
<virusuy> estoy intentando reinstalar el flash (desde apt con el flag --reinstall ) a ver que tal va
<virusuy> vos ?
<ratman> casi llendo al sobre no mire el horario
<ratman> jejeje
<ratman> esto de madrugar te mata
<ratman> bueno voy al sobre
<ratman> ta maniana
<virusuy> magu42: ping
<magu42> virusuy⟿ pong
<magu42> como va?
<virusuy> bien y vos ?
<magu42> bien , con frio
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-25
<ratman> holas
<magu42> acá si libert !!!!
<magu42> :-)
<libert> buenas noches como andan
<libert> que dice magu42 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> acá
<magu42> y esa gente trabaja todo en centos?
<magu42> listo , ya vi
<magu42>   Nas Noches
<ratman> Bbuenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-28
<calisto> ratman: que hacelga?
<ratman> hola virusuy 
<ratman> que tal 
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-21
<walter_orsi> buenas y primaverales noches a todos los presentes :-D
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-22
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> hola walter_orsi 
<ratman> lastima ue dicen que se viene el frio
<walter_orsi> pero fue bueno mientras duró :-D
<ratman> yyep
<walter_orsi> el lunes pasado hablé con danielmato y PabloRubianes... el miércoles no me pude conectar, por eso falté a la cita :-D
<ratman> cosas ue pasan
<walter_orsi> me acerqué para interiorizarme un poco del grupo y aportar lo que pueda y le sirva
<ratman> pues bienvenido 
<ratman> >(
<walter_orsi> muchas gracias!
<ratman> tengo el teclado en ingles
<walter_orsi> ah, q joda!
<ratman> con un teclado en espaniol jeje
<ratman> ya lo corregi
<ratman> lo uso asi para programar
<ratman> pero a veces me olvido
<ratman> je
<walter_orsi> ah, mirá! y en q lenguaje?
<ratman> python, java
<ratman> shell como venga la mano 
<walter_orsi> ah... buenísimo...
<walter_orsi> phyton está bueno...? cómo es en comparación cn C?
<ratman> c para mi es lo mas grande
<ratman> el padre de todo 
<ratman> bueno tal vez esajero algo 
<ratman> pero si te llev c , te puedes eter en cualquier lenguaje
<walter_orsi> sí, supuse q algo d eso sería...
<walter_orsi> la semana pasada me enteré q uno d los creadores d unix y c fue el creador dl famoso "hola mundo" :-D
<ratman> :)
<walter_orsi> todos los días se aprende algo... :-)
<ratman> sip, por suerte sino seria muy aburrido todo 
<walter_orsi> el problema hoy en día cn esta internet y para gente como yo q le gusta aprender d todo es q nunca terminás d profundizar nada :-D al menos es lo q me pasa a mí :-P
<ratman> sip lo entiendo 
<walter_orsi> y q distro usas?
<ratman> ubuntu
<walter_orsi> perdón, q pregunta poco inteligente la mía :-) solo yo pregunto eso en un canal d ubuntu!
<walter_orsi> ubuntu con unity?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> me he acotumbrado 
<walter_orsi> ah... yo tengo lubuntu y, la verdad, tb me he acostumbrado a pesar q hace apenas unos meses q lo tengo
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola a todos, como estan?
<walter_orsi> muy bien, por suerte... vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bien, con la novedad de http://www.antel.com.uy/avanza/cisl2014
<CarlosNeyPastor> quizas ya todos la sepan pero...
<ratman> ya me anote 
<ratman> creo ue para safar del laburo 
<ratman> jeje
<walter_orsi> mirá q bueno! yo no me había enterado, grazie!
<walter_orsi> gracias por compartirlo, carlos!
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo me entere ahora de revote, pero siempre es bueno tirar algun que otro link
<walter_orsi> sí... estuviste bárbaro... nunca hay q asumir q los demás saben todo...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Lo publique en el comunidad de G+, no se si estas en alguno de los grupos de redes sociales que tenemos.
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<walter_orsi> no... no tengo redes sociales...
<walter_orsi> soy d la época dl mail y el irc... :-D
<walter_orsi> aunq abandoné el irc hace años y recién ahora toy volviendo a él gracias al grupo d ubuntu-uy :-)
<walter_orsi> no me gusta la internet d facebook o twiter... no es "mi" internet :-)
<walter_orsi> es más, ni siquiera tuve metroflog...! :-D
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja, yo he ido saliendo de las redes sociales
<ratman> que mal suena
<ratman> metroflog...!
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero siempre es bueno tener una 
<walter_orsi> ah, sí... eso es cierto...
<CarlosNeyPastor> principalmente he ido dejando por falta de tiempo, aparte son demaciadas cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor> me quede con la mas nerd y listo 
<walter_orsi> jajajajaja no la tenía a esa! facebook la más nerd...? :-D
<CarlosNeyPastor> no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> uso google plus
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy anti facebook
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<walter_orsi> ah, es cierto! estoy tan fuera d eso q ni me di cuenta q cuál t referías cuando escribiste g+!
<walter_orsi> :-D
<walter_orsi> esa es la q uso yo!
<CarlosNeyPastor> https://plus.google.com/communities/109498512640192292076
<CarlosNeyPastor> estas ahi?
<walter_orsi> bah, uso es un decir... tengo una cuenta d gmail y por un curso virtual q hice para el q necesitaba una red social activé el g+ d mi cuenta
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo migre de todo lo que tenia a G+
<walter_orsi> bien, ya me uní al grupo d g+ :-)
<car> hola a todos tengo una duda, le puse contraseña a mi compu en la bios, o sea que hay que ingresar contraseña para que lea el disco duro. la duda es sobre que posibilidades hay de que alguien puedaburlar esa seguridad 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-27
<seedwalk> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2015-07-22
<magu42> mejor me voy
<magu42> no me gustan las discusiones violentas
<magu42> :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-07-23
<luka1> despierttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen
#ubuntu-uy 2015-07-24
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas,  magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ???
<magu42> estaba cenando y me olvidé de marcar ausencia
<magu42> como va CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> tranqui 
<CarlosNeyPastor> probando unas cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor> en casa
<magu42> bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> "Pentesting"
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> jugando a entrar a casa 
<magu42> ta bueno eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> muuuuuy interesante
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<magu42> lleva años entender bien una herramienta
<magu42> las 300 que trae ni te digo
<CarlosNeyPastor> sep
<CarlosNeyPastor> pasa que me mata la curiosidad
<CarlosNeyPastor> en unos meses arrancoun curso de Hacking etico 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y buee
<CarlosNeyPastor> uno nunca sabe...
<magu42> buen laburo ese
<CarlosNeyPastor> se conseguir contraseñas de routers
<CarlosNeyPastor> teniendo minimo una señal de 70% de la red
<magu42> jaja no todas pero si
<magu42> ahh si estás cerca si
<CarlosNeyPastor> oko 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ojo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> te digo el 70 porque la antena uqe tengo en la notebook no encara 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me estoy por comprar una externa de 8dbi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ahi si va a estar lindo
<magu42> reaver linset  piximixie
<magu42> gksky
<magu42> es igual a la alfa
<magu42> 690 pesos mas o menos
<magu42> pixiwps* me patina la memoria
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmmmmmmmm linset lo conozco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero no esta tan bueno 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es medio porqueria 
<magu42> es un fake ap 
<magu42> la gente cae en cualquiera
<CarlosNeyPastor> no hace las cosas a la fuerza 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no es divertido 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, es verdad eso 
<magu42> entonces crunch o jhon de ripper con una nvidia y cuda
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa 
<magu42> igual si la contraseña es muy salada no sale ni asi
<magu42> te llevaría años 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hicimos prebas con pentesting?
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> la seguridad wifi es un hobbie 
<magu42> y después todo empieza con nmap 
<magu42> y después todo empieza con nmap para mi *
<magu42> pucha con las teclas
<magu42> y después todo empieza con nmap para mi*
<magu42> asi era
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> sep
<CarlosNeyPastor> nmap para los mas nerd
<CarlosNeyPastor> para los uqe le gusta la interfaz umit
<magu42> nahhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> que es nmap pero con una interfaz dedicada a comer recursos al pedo 
<magu42> por ahi empieza todo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> sep 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy probando Kali, BLackBuntu y algunos mas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y en mi notebook tengo Tails
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> solo por mania de aprender
<magu42> kali como fork de back | track  es la posta
<CarlosNeyPastor> no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> kali es el nuevo backtrak
<CarlosNeyPastor> baktrak se discontinuo 
<magu42> por eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> y continuo en kali 
<CarlosNeyPastor> noooooo esoty leyendo en WIkipedia 
<magu42> fork es continuacion
<CarlosNeyPastor> que horror 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en todos los linux dice Tipo de núcleo 	Monolítico
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmmm
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmmmm
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmmh
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmmmmm 4 veces
<CarlosNeyPastor> ta mal 
<magu42> igual el verdadero hacker se escribe sus propias herramientas en assembler 
<magu42> como chuck norris
<magu42> :-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo ni en pedo llego a ser un hacker
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay alguna forma de cambiar todos los linux de una?
<CarlosNeyPastor> o hay que editar uno por uno a huevo
<CarlosNeyPastor> hablo de Wikipedia
<magu42> no sé como funciona wikipedia
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque el nucleo hace tiempo no es monolitico 
<CarlosNeyPastor> se quedo en la historia el que lo escribio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> mal 
<magu42> por eso wikipedia es colaborativa y podés hacerlo , igual va a revisión
<CarlosNeyPastor> si pero se me cae un huevo de hacer uno por uno 
<magu42> ahhh bueno que querés !!!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> no voy a estar cambiando "Tipo de núcleo 	Hibrido"
<magu42> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> a todos los articulos en Wikipedia
<CarlosNeyPastor> es una vena 
<magu42> si señor !!!
<magu42> haga
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> hago en un par
<CarlosNeyPastor>  mañana corrijo alguno s
<CarlosNeyPastor> por otro lado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> se va a hacer algo para agosto?
<magu42> no sep
<magu42> sé lo mismo que vos
<CarlosNeyPastor> shit
<CarlosNeyPastor> tendriamos que movernos un poco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo menos organizar una salida despues del evento 
<CarlosNeyPastor> la gran Vamos a Don Kotto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> o algo asi 
<magu42> pasa que nadie encara , está todo el mundo cansado
<magu42> de los pocos que quedan activos
<CarlosNeyPastor> quienes quedan activos?
<magu42> y botijas de reposici
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy pero desaparezco 
<magu42> reposición no veo
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad
<magu42> 4 de ubuntu , y adrián que arma los flisoles casi solo hace 3 años
<CarlosNeyPastor> uylug?
<magu42> las demás comunidades , nada 
<CarlosNeyPastor> fedora uy?
<magu42> nada
<magu42> de nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> linuy?
<CarlosNeyPastor> :O
<CarlosNeyPastor> tamos en el hornero 
<magu42> en el ultimo flisol un aleman nos pregunto eso mismo y tuvimos que decirle la verdad
<magu42> y CESOL que algo activo está , pero es más politico orientado a organismos publicos
<CarlosNeyPastor> tamos peor de lo que pense
<magu42> el activismo dá mucho trabajo,  es mejor quedarse sentado en casa frente a la estufita quejandose
<magu42> je
<magu42> somos Uruguayos  carajo!!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> consulta usted que es una persona sabia
<CarlosNeyPastor> keylogger? 
<CarlosNeyPastor> conoce alguno que me pueda recomendar?
<magu42> nunca usé ninguno
<magu42> :-(
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo use en otros lados no en Linux
<CarlosNeyPastor> no conozco para linux ninguno 
<CarlosNeyPastor> uqe and
<CarlosNeyPastor> que ande
<magu42> me voy a leer un rato
<magu42> nas CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos hablamos magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> abrazo
<magu42> abrazo viejo!!
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2020-07-22
<Yazzo> Alo
<konne> Saludos!
#ubuntu-uy 2020-07-24
<konne> Saludos!
